# Demijohn wicker or no wicker?



## Mayhem (Dec 10, 2012)

I picked up this dirty old thing for $2 at an estate sale. Should I leave it as is or cut off the wicker? It looks to be a lovely green color underneath.

 Mayhem


----------



## Asterx (Dec 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Its a long standing question here about demis that you ask, but the majority consensus seems to to remove the wicker. If it is a very common bottle underneath then there is a chance that it would be worth more with the wicker on. But, you'll always have the itch to see whats hiding underneath []. You never know what may be under there. To me I would rip it off in a second. With the wrap on you cant appreciate the glass underneath. It doesn't look like it, but the bottle may be pontiled giving it a whole lot more value. In the end its up to you. If you do take it off, show us some pictures!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 10, 2012)

That's an odd bottle form, apears to have a tapered body. Most wickered demis are cyliders. It have a very crude wicker job, makes me think the caribean or some less industrial place. I leave wicker on unless the bottle looks very crude/pontilled or is a weird color. Common colors are aqua, amber, olive green.


----------



## ScottBSA (Dec 10, 2012)

I, on the other hand, given the good condition of the wicker, would chose to leave the wicker on the bottle.  If it was broken, I'd take it off.  As a history buff, the hand made value extends to even children and the disabled.  Lots of time the wicker was made around the basket by children or blind or otherwise handicapped folks.  It's also hand work as old as the bottle.  It was also part of the bottle and designed for aid in transport or protection of the glass bottle underneath.  To me it's like taking off a label or removing the closure.  Thanks for listening.
 By the way, two bucks is an excellent price.

 Scott


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> That's an odd bottle form, apears to have a tapered body. Most wickered demis are cyliders. It have a very crude wicker job, makes me think the caribean or some less industrial place. I leave wicker on unless the bottle looks very crude/pontilled or is a weird color. Common colors are aqua, amber, olive green.


I'm with this but I won't guess an area of make. I think it's a newer, foreign made bottle though. It won't make much difference whether it's on of off but I personally think, for $2, it would look better off.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 10, 2012)

> I think it's a newer


 
 Based on the lip style and the shape i'd agree it seems a later one. Its hard to tell for sure with the wicker on it without having it in hand.
 A lot of existing bottles were wickered in places like Jamaica and Puerto Rico for rum and other utility uses.
 The early factory made demijohns were usually very uniformly wickered.
 See the ad on my blog ...
 http://antiquemedicines.com/blog/?p=1104


----------



## botlguy (Dec 11, 2012)

There really is no right or wrong in this case, in my opinion. It's a matter of choice.


----------



## nhglass (Dec 11, 2012)

I tend to leave the wicker on if it is in pristine shape and take it off if it is damaged.  It really is a matter of choice and up to the individual to decide in my opinion.


----------

